# Potential good price for Oracle Touch



## CoffeeNick (Dec 21, 2019)

I've just joined the forum after lurking for a while. I've just bought the Sage Oracle Touch from Lakeland and thought I'd share the potential offer with others.

Lakeland sell the Oracle Touch for £1649, but will price match Currys at £1599. If you sign-up for MyLakeland, you get 10% off your first order. The 10% discount comes through the post, but if you call the sales line, they're happy to do the price match and provide the 10% discount.

Finally, if you have an Amex card, they are doing 15% discount until 23rd December on Lakeland purchases.

This brings the price down to approx £1225. I don't work for any of these companies, but thought someone might find it useful to know of the offer if they are thinking of buying this machine. Potentially this maybe the January sale price anyway, but you never know.

Really looking forward to getting some good beans to try out this machine. Now to see who can deliver before Christmas or is open on Manchester. Looks like ManCoCo may be closed until the new year.


----------

